# TSK - Task Group Holdings



## System (17 November 2020)

Plexure is a mobile engagement software company. Global brands use the Company's products to engage consumers on mobile devices and drive them to store with personalised offers, mobile order and pay and loyalty. Plexure's software integrates with operational systems to remove friction and create a seamless purchase experience for consumers.

Plexure makes the sales process for physical retailers seamless, engaging and profitable by identifying where customers are, what they want and then facilitating their purchases.  The Company’s technology platform and product offering covers five key capabilities:

Personalised offers
Next generation loyalty programmes
Mobile order and pay
Analytics
Seamless operations integration
It is anticipated that PX1 will list on the ASX during November 2020.









						Plexure: Data-Driven Personalized Customer Experiences
					

We harness the power of data to help brands deliver highly personalized mobile customer experiences at scale.




					www.plexure.com


----------



## taoism (18 March 2021)

Any chance to get a copy of the spreadsheet?  Have a great Christmas and NY.


----------



## System (18 October 2022)

On October 18th, 2022, Plexure Group Limited (PX1) changed its name and ASX code to Task Group Holdings Limited (TSK).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (18 October 2022)

not so impressive in its near 2 year ASX listing . Also NZX listing with HQ there.







Got some big clients but how do they make a buck?


----------

